# What is the deal with Florida Airfare?



## jpc763 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello,

I have been an infrequent visitor to the Orlando area and I am just amazed by the airfares to Florida these days.

First, we are flying to Orlando for Thanksgiving.  Got the tickets the day Southwest Airlines opened the routes.  Still cost $450 per person.

The last time we flew to Orlando it was $200 per person (11/4 - 11/11/2007).

The last time we flew to Florida for Thanksgiving it was $475 per person (2010).

We are flying to California for Easter and the cost of those tickets is still around $250 per person.

I figured it was because of the holiday so I checked today for SWA to FLL - We need to fly to FLL for a trip in early June.  $501 RT for the last week of May.  I know this is not the week we want, but it gives us a guage.

So why is Florida airfare so high?


----------



## Nolathyme (Oct 24, 2012)

jpc763 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been an infrequent visitor to the Orlando area and I am just amazed by the airfares to Florida these days.
> 
> ...



Southwest just opened up their schedule a few days ago for travel into next May. Their prices are high right now, check back over the next month or so and wait for their sales.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 24, 2012)

I live in Miami and it used to be worth my while to fly out of FLL, but I am finding that it is not anymore.  I usually end up flying AA cheaper or for about the same price as SWA and since I have their credit card I don't pay for luggage.  The low cost carriers aren't so low cost anymore.  

AA usually has better flights times also.


----------



## happybaby (Oct 25, 2012)

We flew SW this past week to FL from Pgh PA

We flew into Tampa tho because airfare to MCO was way too high.  Even TPA was much higher then when we flew to MCO in 2007 but still chaeaper then going to MCO

Renting a car out of TPA and returning wasnt too bad   Thrifty a  7 seater Dodge caravan for 328.00   And in 2007 the same car for a day longer at MCO was only 192.00. 

I liked TPA better.   It was less congested for our return flight home.  You get your boarding pass and then to to your gate.  Each gate has its own security station not like most airports where ev1 in bunched together and then split for their gate

DD and SIL left out of MCO 8am.  They were there by 6am at least and were lucky to get their flight.   About an hour for the boarding pass and check in luggage, then go thru security and run to the gate.
We would never have made it


----------



## 1st Class (Oct 25, 2012)

SWA had a 40% off sale about 2 weeks ago.  Unfortunately, I had already purchased airfare at full price to MCO ($343 r/t).  I suppose if I had waited, the price would have gone up, not down!  We don't fly often, so I don't know if SWA has sales from time to time, or if this was an exception.  If I'd caught the sale in time, I could have saved about $100 per tkt.  I don't remember ever seeing a price that low.


----------



## happybaby (Oct 26, 2012)

1st Class said:


> SWA had a 40% off sale about 2 weeks ago.  Unfortunately, I had already purchased airfare at full price to MCO ($343 r/t).  I suppose if I had waited, the price would have gone up, not down!  We don't fly often, so I don't know if SWA has sales from time to time, or if this was an exception.  If I'd caught the sale in time, I could have saved about $100 per tkt.  I don't remember ever seeing a price that low.



I saw the SW sale but it was not for the days we need to fly to MCO 
I think they were more in the middle of the week which our condo was saturday to saturday.  Or it may have even been the following October week

Either way I am always short a day  That is the way it goes for me


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 26, 2012)

Flights out of Ft. Lauderdale are really high during Spring Break, too.


----------



## Dori (Oct 26, 2012)

I was able to get BUF to MCO (Orlando) during the 40% sale for $141 return! 

1st Class, if that happens again, where the fares go down after you have booked, SW allows you to cancel and rebook at the lower fare. Any credit amount will become travel funds that you can use for up to one year from the date of the original booking. SW is great!

Dori


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 26, 2012)

The higher airfares are a function of many things including fewer flights, fewer seats and higher fuel costs.

As an aside my ex- wife (from 12 years ago) is a flight attendant for American Airlines thus my kids can fly for (almost) free on a space available basis.  In the early days they could pretty much pick their flights as there were almost always seats available.  Now they pretty much have to shoot for the first flight out in the morning or the last flight at night.  Otherwise they often have to sit at the airport all day waiting for seats to become available.

George


----------



## wcfr1 (Oct 28, 2012)

Try living in Florida and having to fly out. My flights from Tampa to NY, or Tampa to Salt Lake or even Tampa to Denver have never been this high.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 29, 2012)

After you pay, track price changes on http://www.yapta.com/
They will help you bank any significant reductions, even if temporary.
I'm holding a small Jet Blue credit ($120) thanks to these folks.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 29, 2012)

FLL is the busiest cruise port in the world. If you're tying to fly in/out of a day when the cruise ships are heavy, demand is high and you'll pay more. Keep in mind that many cruisers flying west to east will arrive the night before to avoid missing their cruise due to flight delays. 

Lately I've found airfare tends to be it's highest right when schedules are released. I've been waiting until the 6 month mark to seriously consider purchasing airfare unless we're flying someplace that I know demand is high and prices are likely to only go up. I haven't watched MCO fares since 2000 since neither my wife or I want to go the Orlando. If we ever have grandkids I'll start tracking those fares to see when it's more optimal to purchase. As it is, it seems fares hit their low marks somewhere around 3 to 4 months before our depature date. The travel gurus are saying 6 weeks prior to departure is the optimal time to book for lowest fares. The exception of course would be busy holiday weeks such as Thanksgiving and Christmas when demand is always high.


----------



## 1st Class (Oct 29, 2012)

Dori said:


> I was able to get BUF to MCO (Orlando) during the 40% sale for $141 return!
> 
> 1st Class, if that happens again, where the fares go down after you have booked, SW allows you to cancel and rebook at the lower fare. Any credit amount will become travel funds that you can use for up to one year from the date of the original booking. SW is great!
> 
> Dori



Thanks for this helpful tip!  I did as you suggested, and the SWA phone rep was very thorough in explaining how this works.  We're not likely to fly before this expires, but at least it gives us another option.

BTW, I can only compare this to USAir (where I've had nothing but trouble, but that's another thread), but SWA's customer service was really top-notch!  Guess which is now the airline of choice?


----------



## Luanne (Oct 29, 2012)

1st Class said:


> Thanks for this helpful tip!  I did as you suggested, and the SWA phone rep was very thorough in explaining how this works.  We're not likely to fly before this expires, but at least it gives us another option.
> 
> BTW, I can only compare this to USAir (where I've had nothing but trouble, but that's another thread), but SWA's customer service was really top-notch!  Guess which is now the airline of choice?



What's great is, you can do this yourself online (make the changes and get the credit).  You just go in and "change" your flights to the same flights as you already have and you will see what the difference will be.  You can then proceed, or stop.

However, you are correct the SW customer service folks are great.


----------



## hcarman (Dec 5, 2012)

I live in Florida and we fly a lot for work and pleasure.  I would definitely agree that flight prices have gone up significantly.  SW used to be a lot cheaper.  I was told part of that was because they had a very good fuel contract - once it expired they had to raise prices.  But, they still allow two free pieces of luggage and change fees - so they are definitely more user friendly than most.  We have found that since United and Continental have merged - many flights have disappeared.  They now only operate a couple of flights a day to their hub - Houston!  So, fewer seats and more demand.  We still find some cheaper fares on Spirit, Allegiant, or Air Tran - if we hit it right.  But, you do have to remember to figure in baggage costs - like most airlines these days.  Jet Blue has gotten pricier as well.  USAir and Delta seem to be the major carriers with the best fares.

But, I shouldn't complain.  Mom, who lives in Savannah, has no low cost carriers at her airport and is always paying close to $500 or $600 - unless she gets last minute fare specials from United, USAir, AA, or Delta.


----------

